# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Online κατασταση...

## stelios17

Εχω διαβασει συζητησεις που εχουν γινει στο φορουμ σχετικα με την ενδειξη ονλινε των χρηστων και εχω καταλαβει οτι η πλειοψηφια δεν θελει κατι τετοιο...
Δεν θα μπορουσε τουλαχιστων να γινει  ενα πλαισιο στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ που θα λεει τουλαχιστων ποσα ατομα ειναι συνδεδεμενα αυτη τη στιγμη ???
Οπως εχουν μερικα φορουμσ ...

Online χρηστες ... (χχχχ)
Απλα χωρις να γραφει τα ονοματα τους ...

----------


## NASSER

Γιατι σε προβληματιζει αυτο φιλε Στελιο. Εμεις σαν φορουμ δεν το θελουμε να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο καθως δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τιποτα και κανεναν που στοχος του ειναι η ενημερωση και η αποκτηση γνωσεων. Εσυ αν το ειδες σε αλλα site και σου αρεσε και δεν σου αρεσει η εικονα που εχουμε εδω, μπορεις να κανεις τις επιλογες σου. Δημοκρατια εχουμε αλλωστε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

ο νσσερ καλά τα είπε. 

η πλειοψηφια δε το θέλει. οσο για τον αριθμο, δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να φαινεται μονο αυτος, αλλά και πάλι τι νόημα θα έχει; δηλαδή αν είναι 150 ή 300 μέλη συνδεδεμένα τι διαφορά έχει για σένα αν δεν γνωρίζεις ποιοι είναι;

ΜΒ

----------


## -beba-

> για κάποιον που είναι νέο μέλος έχει σημασία να δει πόσο ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει...


Υπάρχει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον τόσο για θέματα διατροφής, προπόνησης, φωτό και βίντεο αθλητών και μελών,  όσο και για θέματα "εκτός θέματος".

Εχει όμως σασπένς να μην βλέπεις ποιος είναι συνδεδεμένος την κάθε στιγμη.
Εκεί που δεν βλέπεις σύντομα να υπάρχουν νέα μυνήματα και σκέφτεσαι "λείπουν οι γάτοι (moderators, administrators, γάτοι, λύκοι κ.λ.π.) ας χορέψουν τα ποντίκια" και ποστάρεις χαλαρά στα εκτός θέματος βέβαια, να και εμφανίζονται και σε κυνηγάνε. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
 Ουάου...............................

----------


## Qlim4X

> Υπάρχει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον τόσο για θέματα διατροφής, προπόνησης, φωτό και βίντεο αθλητών και μελών,  όσο και για θέματα "εκτός θέματος".
> 
> Εχει όμως σασπένς να μην βλέπεις ποιος είναι συνδεδεμένος την κάθε στιγμη.
> Εκεί που δεν βλέπεις σύντομα να υπάρχουν νέα μυνήματα και σκέφτεσαι "λείπουν οι γάτοι (moderators, administrators, γάτοι, λύκοι κ.λ.π.) ας χορέψουν τα ποντίκια" και ποστάρεις χαλαρά στα εκτός θέματος βέβαια, να και εμφανίζονται και σε κυνηγάνε.
>  Ουάου...............................



εισαι μπεμπα τελος.  :01. Razz:

----------


## TakisV

Όντως έχει τελικά την ομορφιά του το να μην υπάρχει ένδειξη on line κοινως “λαμπακι ρουφιανος”.  :01. Wink: 
Σπάνια βρίσκει σε forum να μην υπάρχει ένδειξη.
Στην αρχή και εμένα μου κίνησε την περιέργεια συνηθισμένος τόσα χρόνια από διάφορα άλλα forumαλλά δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με φίλο NASSER.

----------


## -beba-

> εισαι μπεμπα τελος.


Προβλέπω να μας διαγράφουν καλικαντζαράκι.
Μια *μπέμπα* και ένας *καλικάντζαρος* σε ΒΒ φόρουμ. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Ο μάγος του Οζ λείπει για να το κάνουμε παιδική σκηνή..........................

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εχει όμως σασπένς να μην βλέπεις ποιος είναι συνδεδεμένος την κάθε στιγμη.
> Εκεί που δεν βλέπεις σύντομα να υπάρχουν νέα μυνήματα και σκέφτεσαι "λείπουν οι γάτοι (moderators, administrators, γάτοι, λύκοι κ.λ.π.) ας χορέψουν τα ποντίκια" και ποστάρεις χαλαρά στα εκτός θέματος βέβαια, να και εμφανίζονται και σε κυνηγάνε.
> Ουάου...............................


 :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:

----------


## KATERINI 144

όντως δεν εχει νοημα, βλεπω και εγω σε αλλα φορουμ, οχι ιδικά για ββ αλλα γενικα, να γραφει 3500 συνδεδεμενοι χρηστες και βλεπεις ενα ποστ ανα 24ωρο............... :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Nα σημειώσω κάτι σχετικά με την Online κατάσταση για οσους δεν το έχουν αντιληφθεί. Τα μέλη του φόρουμ που έχετε κάνει φίλους σας, μπορείτε να βλέπετε αν είναι συνδεδεμένα ή όχι πατώντας το "Open Contacts Popup" στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας του φόρουμ.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να και κατι που είπε ο πανος και αυτο ίσως να είναι ενδιαφερον γιατι τουλάχιστον το καθε μέλος αν μη τι άλλο βλέπει ποιοί απο τους φίλους είναι συνδεμένοι , αυτό μάλλον στα θετικα κατατασετε γιατι έχει και κάποια ουσία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Έφυγαν ήδη μερικά friend request  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> Έφυγαν ήδη μερικά friend request


Σε μενα δεν εστειλες    :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Σε μενα δεν εστειλες



 :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed: 
Σου στέλνω τώρα διπλή, μια για 'σένα και μια για τον μπέμπη!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> Σου στέλνω τώρα διπλή, μια για 'σένα και μια για τον μπέμπη!


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## DeepBreath

Αρχικά θα πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  για την καταπληκτική δουλειά που κάνατε και ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε έτσι.  :03. Clap: 

Δεύτερον, θα πρότεινα να υλοποιηθεί ένα πλαίσιο στο οποίο θα δείχνει ποιοι χρήστες είναι οnline, είτε ως μέλη είτε όχι(εδώ θα μπορεί να λέει "hidden") και, ο λόγος για τον οποίο το προτείνω είναι ότι γίνεται καλύτερη επικοινωνία μεταξύ των χρηστών είτε αυτό αφορά πληροφορίες που αφορούν το forum είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρούν χρήσιμο για τον εαυτό τους.

Τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, την έχω δει και σε άλλα forum και μπορώ να πω ότι βοηθάει αρκετά τον χρήστη να μπορεί να επικοινωνεί καλύτερα με τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες.

Οι αποφάσεις όμως δικές σας.

-_DeepBreath_

----------


## Ηλαπ

Αυτο που λες δεν νμζω να χρειαζεται καθως αριστερα απο το ονομα του χρηστη φαινετα αμα ειναι μεσα(ειναι πρασινο) ή αμα δεν ειναι μεσα στη σελιδα(τοτε δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πρασινο...)


Ααα και κατι που ξεχασα..Υπαρχει ειδη αλλο θεμα παρομοιo με το δικο σου 
1) http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BB%CE%B9%CE%B1

2)http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

Πριν ανοιξεις αλλο θεμα χρησημοποιησε την αναζητηση...

----------


## DeepBreath

> Αυτο που λες δεν νμζω να χρειαζεται καθως αριστερα απο το ονομα του χρηστη φαινετα αμα ειναι μεσα(ειναι πρασινο) ή αμα δεν ειναι μεσα στη σελιδα(τοτε δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πρασινο...)


Και θα πρέπει να ψάχνω όλα τα μέλη του forum άμα έχουν το πράσινο διακρατικό δίπλα από το όνομά τους;

----------


## Ηλαπ

Για πιο λογο να το κανεις αυτο??Αμα θες να σου απαντηθει μια ερωτηση (αφου τσεκαρεις πρωτα ανυπαρχει παρομοια ερωτηση) ανοιγεις καινουργιο θεμα....Αμα παλι θες να μιλησεις με καποιον συγκεκριμενο ε τοτε πας στο προφ του και βλεπεις αν ειναι ον...

----------


## DeepBreath

(Δεν διαφωνώ με όσα λες και όσο για το search το έχω ψάξει το θέμα, αλλά θέλω να του δώσω "άλλη μορφή" ερώτησης)
Δεν εννοώ το chat box. Άλλο αυτό. Το chat box είναι ένας χώρος που δείχνει ποιοι είναι μέσα και παράλληλα μπορείς να συνομιλήσεις μαζί τους. Πράγμα που είναι αρνητικό γιατί έτσι θα χάσει το forum την χρησιμότητά του.
Εννοώ έναν χώρο στον οποία απλά θα εμφανίζονται τα ονόματα των χρηστών, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει με έναν άλλο χρήστη που θα του δώσει πολύτιμες πληροφορίες. Πιο πολύ αυτό σου "σώζει" ψάξιμο στον τομέα αν θελήσει να βρει κάποιος ένα συγκεκριμένο μέλος του forum.

----------


## aqua_bill

βοηθήματα -> open contacts pop up 
και βεπεις το status των φίλων σου τους άλλους τι τους θες? facebook eimaste? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## DeepBreath

> βοηθήματα -> open contacts pop up 
> και βεπεις το status των φίλων σου τους άλλους τι τους θες? facebook eimaste?


 Προς θεού δεν είπαμε να το κάνουμε και Facebook. Απλά μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα αυτού του εργαλείου είναι ότι η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των χρηστών γίνεται πιο άμεση και αποτελεσματική.

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδια το έχουμε ξαναπεί οτι πλαίσιο με συνδεδεμένους χρήστες δε θα μπει. Εξάλλου έτσι λειτουργούν και πολλά ξένα bodybuilding forums. 

Αν θέλετα να βλέπετε κάποιος συγκεντρωμένες επαφές, μπορείτε να τους προσθέσετε στους φίλοςυ σας, εφόσων και εκείνοι δεχτούν και από το παράθυρο "επαφών και φίλων" να βλέπετε σε ένα πλαίσιο ποιοι από αυτούς είναι Online.

MB

----------


## exkaliber

ελατε ρε
εχουμε τετοια εργαλεια
ευτυχως δεν εχω κανεναν φιλο δλδ

κι εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μν φαινονται αυτα
απο την αποψη οτι στελνεις ενα πμ και δεν σου απαντανε
αλλιως ειναι να βλεπεις οτι ειναι ον λινε και αλλιως να μν το βλεπεις
δεν βιωνεις την απορηψη

----------

